
Strange times: The sui generis Dave Brubeck - apollinaire
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/strange-times/
======
leothekim
Possibly one of the most moving interviews I’ve seen was Dave Brubeck talking
about returning to America after WWII and witnessing racism towards black
veterans.

[https://youtu.be/stadqAHRroA](https://youtu.be/stadqAHRroA)

The story he tells at the very end brings me to tears. What a genuinely good
human being, and a musical genius.

------
donw
Dave Brubeck — specifically, “Take Five” — will be forever associated in my
mind with “The Secret Life of Machines”

I’ll add a link once I have a chance to search. It’s a delightfully quirky TV
program from the 1970s, and which I thought showcased some brilliantly fun,
yet simple, mechanical engineering.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I think they used the Reggae version by Val Bennet called "The Russians are
Coming"

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pzqoqzSZkPs](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pzqoqzSZkPs)

But yes, great show.

~~~
js2
That's right. Good memory. I'd never realized it.

[https://youtu.be/mDe-T5JayN8?t=1349](https://youtu.be/mDe-T5JayN8?t=1349)

(At the end of this episode, he talks about the short life of vacuum cleaners
as compared to vacuum cleaners of the past. Hah.)

[https://www.secretlifeofmachines.com/the_music.shtml](https://www.secretlifeofmachines.com/the_music.shtml)

------
chrisweekly
Awesome read. Cool to learn about Charlie "Triumph of the Underdog" Mingus
standing up for Brubeck's non-conformity when bop took over.

------
neonate
[https://archive.is/bhuMV](https://archive.is/bhuMV)

